# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Carry Meds for me??

## Laurel Houghton

Good Afternoon ~  anyone traveling to Negril anytime soon .... Can I ask you to carry a few bottles of medicine down to Negril for me?  I would pick them up from you any place at your convenience.  My son would mail them to you from Minneapolis, Mn.   Thanks.

----------


## Prism

It is against the law for anyone to transport medicine for another person.

----------


## Rob

Use FedEx, UPS. etc...

----------


## Laurel Houghton

My last Fed Ex package cost me $150.00 ~ 

Oh well ~ never mind I guess ...

----------


## Rob

There are cheaper alternatives, check with TARA and AirPak.

Also be sure to check with the pharmacies if they have equivalent drugs. Have your doc adjust the script to designate the local brand.

----------


## AmyForever

you will surely get the alternative meds at the local pharmacies

----------


## Laurel Houghton

Of course I can.  My issue is with my insurance I fill thru mail order, so 3 months supply at low cost. And when I asked before, they have been carried down to me with Travelers coming to Negril ~ so I just thought I would try & ask again.

----------


## M&G Montreal

> It is against the law for anyone to transport medicine for another person.


Coming from 15 years Pharmaceutical experience, here is my advice.  Have your home physician contact a destination physician.  What is "normal" medicatiom at home, may not be an approved/legal drug at your destination .... and asking your compatriot to bring that drug could put them at a serious risk.  Your physician at home can discuss your individual case with a local physician and determine if the prescribed  med is is approved (i.e legal) at destination.  Or suggest an alternative locally approved med.  PM me for more info.  This is not a good idea!  There are many things I WOULD bring, but Rx drugs are something I would have checked out!

----------


## Laurel Houghton

I get it. No big deal ... Meds for migraine ~  I'll just have my son send them to me.

----------


## Accompong

> Of course I can.  My issue is with my insurance I fill thru mail order, so 3 months supply at low cost. And when I asked before, they have been carried down to me with Travelers coming to Negril ~ so I just thought I would try & ask again.


*Perhaps if you would have not put "Carry Meds for me??" in the title and just asked if someone going down could do you a favor, then maybe you could have kept this off the board.  We all have been asked at one time or another, "Do you have anything you are carrying with you for someone else?" and realize if we say "No" and a subsequent search turns up prescriptions in someone else's name, we would be in big trouble.

Just my opinion.*

----------


## Laurel Houghton

Oh for Pete's Sake ~ this is just getting so dramatic.  Rob ~ can you just delete my post?  Thanks ~

----------


## Rob

> Oh for Pete's Sake ~ this is just getting so dramatic.  Rob ~ can you just delete my post?  Thanks ~


Laurel,

Please don't take the replies personal. You brought to light an important issue.

With today's increased security, international travel can have serious legal consequences. 

The replies here offer great factual information.

----------


## Laurel Houghton

I am not taking it personally ~ I certainly do not want to cause a problem.  Really not that big deal. I just thought I would ask ~ cheaper to offer a couple Red Stripes opposed to FedEx.  Just an innocent old lady ~

----------

